#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > Entrance Exams & Scholarship Alerts >  >  Applications invited for Dr. Manmohan Singh PhD scholarships 2013

## Rahul.sharma2267

Following the announcement of the winners of the 2012 edition of the  scholarship, Future Global Leaders programme, conducted by St John’s  College at the Cambridge University is now accepting applications for  the Dr Manmohan Singh PhD Scholarship 2013.

Initiated in the year 2007, the programme had been instituted in  recognition of achievements of Dr Manmohan Singh, prime minister of  India and an alumnus of the Cambridge University. The programme aims to  nurture future global leadership talent in the areas of science,  technology, economics and social sciences.

From finding sustainable solutions in product design to managing  greenhouse gases to researching ways of tackling cancer, as was with the  last batch of scholars, the programme invites applications from young  scholars across various sectors. However, applications in aerospace  engineering and energy studies will be considered with particular  interest.

The scholarships are fully funded and provide for the candidates  academic fees, international airfare, a monthly stipend to cover living  expenses and the UK visa.

*Application and selection*

Applicants who secure an offer of admission at St John’s College will be  eligible for the scholarship; so it is advisable for interested  applicants to identify and apply for a suitable course for September/  October 2013 admissions. 

The scholarship applications and selection in India has been  facilitated by the British Council India. Candidates will be shortlisted  from the applications received and will be invited for personal  interviews, which will be held in New Delhi.

*Past scholars*

The scholars for the  2012-13 award were Parama Ghoshal, assistant  professor of chemical engineering at Jadavpur University, Kolkata,  Nishit Srivastava, MS in engineering from the Jawarharlal Nehru Centre  for Advanced Scientific Research, Bangalore and Sudhir Rama Murthy,  research associate with the Centre for Sustainable Technologies at the  Indian Institute of Science, Bangalore. Including these three scholars  of 2012, the programme has so far supported 16 Indian students since its  inception. 

For more details on the application process, visit http://www.britishcouncil.org/india-...mohansingh.htm. Last date for submission of applications is December 31.

Source: Education Times





  Similar Threads: Applications invited by University of Oslo, Norway ISS Scholarships 2013-14 Applications invited for MBA Regional Scholarships 2013 by Lancaster University, UK Applications invited for Graduate Scholarships 2013 by SNAME, US Applications invited for Undergraduate LLB Scholarships 2013 by Birmingham Law School Applications invited for Vice-Chancellor PG Sc Scholarships 2013-14 at Manchester Met

----------

